# RVing and Halloween My Two Favorite Things.



## SpookyCarrie60 (Aug 10, 2020)

I love RVing and Halloween so much and when I can combine the both I am extremely happy. I have been a camp host at our local campground over the past few years. However, I came home early this summer due to the rising numbers of positive Covid19 in our town. That didn't stop me from camping though. I have my camper in my backyard all set up. I have begun to start decorating the inside of the RV with decorations for my favorite Holiday. Soon I will start decorating the outside. How about you Halloween lovers, are any of you RVers? Do you combine the both for some spooky RV fun? I will share some pictures and ideas to make your Halloween RVing spooktacular.


----------

